# Grésillement son sur iMac . HELP !



## Stramkowski (26 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour à tous(toutes),

J'ai un gros soucis sur mon iMac qui dure déjà depuis un bon moment et pour lequel je n'ai pas trouvé de solution en cherchant sur le net tant il est spécifique : J'ai un grésillement permanent assez genre "électronique" (j'arrive à distinguer le déplacement de la souris, le défilement, les DL en fonction du son émis !).

J'utilise une carte son externe et des enceintes bi amplifiées qui sont à mettre hors de cause puisque j'ai testé mon iMac chez un ami, directement de la sortie jack sur ses enceintes (donc en utilisant la "chipset" intégrée), mon Mac grésille et sort un signal audio faible alors que son MacBook Pro fonctionne parfaitement. La thèse de la prise et donc de ce fameux problème de masse est aussi à exclure puisque j'ai fait le test sur deux installations électriques différentes et qu'en comparaison, le MacBook marchait nickel.

Bref, ça commence à devenir assez invivable, d'autant plus que je fais de la musique sur mon Mac !
Quelqu'un aurait une idée, siouplait !


----------



## Kevin.S (27 Octobre 2011)

Je pense que tu devrais essayer la réinitialisation de la machine, et ses composant, bien entendu, aucune perte de donnée.

Essaye d'éteindre ton pc, débranche, tout ce qui se trouve dans les ports usb, débranche l'alimentation, et maintient appuyer 10 secondes sur le bouton marche arrêt.

Ensuite, deuxième manip, lorsque tu rallume le pc, tient appuyer la touche cmd, alt, r, p, en même temps, cela réinitialise ses composants.

Essaye et dit moi si cela persiste, je serai ou trouver la réponse exacte.


----------



## HeZi (29 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour, 
je me rapproche de ce sujet car il décrit parfaitement ma situation.
Je me permet de détailler mon système et ses accessoires attachés.
Imac 27p i7 3.33ghz 16go mémoire vive carte graphique 2go
Carte son Apogee duet2
Enceinte Yamaha hs80m
Boitier ondulateur  afin d'éviter les perturbations lié à des problèmes de sous/sur tension

Donc voilà après plusieurs jours d'utilisation j'ai remarqué des anomalies particulièrement gênante car quand on achète du matériel pro pour son Home Studio on s'attend pas à ce genre de catastrophe...
Mes enceintes grésille quand j'effectue des mouvements à la souries surtout quand cette dernière déplace des icônes, démarre une session safari, survol un dossier, etc etc...
J'ai aucun soucis quand le pc est éteint, mes enceintes allumées seules sont d'un silence divin, un léger soufflement peut être mais qui est tout à fait normal.

Je n'ai pas essayé la solution proposé au dessus, mais je vais l'appliquer dans la soirée et viendrais sur le forum pour en détailler les résultats qui j'espère seront favorable !

Merci d'avance pour les réponses apportées


----------



## Kevin.S (30 Octobre 2011)

Alors, je viens de me renseigner auprès d'un ami, qui est Apple Adviser, qui m'a dit si les manipulations que je vous est conseillé ne marche pas, il faudra penser à faire appel à apple pour un changement de pièce, apparemment, ils ont reçu pas mal de coups de fil, sur ce sujet, la carte mere pourrait poser probleme, ou alors au niveau des haut parleurs.

Mais avant tout ça, je vais voir si je peux trouver une autre infos avant la dernière demarche.

Je vous tiens au jus


----------



## HeZi (30 Octobre 2011)

Après une batterie de test et de recherche, j'en conclus que le problème est bien d'ordre matériel, car aucunes des manipulations proposées n'as pu venir à bout du prôbleme rencontré et je n'y avais pas prêté attention mais quand il est eteint un petit sifflement electrique se fait entendre au niveau de la trappe d'aération au dos de l'ecran. Apres des recherches j'ai vu qu'il pouvait s'agir d'un problème connu. Dans tous les cas il suffit d'une mauvaise soudure ou d'un faux contact pour avoir des perturbations sonores...
Donc je pense bien que mon investissement dans l'apple care vas jouer son rôle...
C'est tout de même allucinant et inadmissible, j'ai mis 2mois à recevoir ce pc car la configuration n'est pas dispo en france, tout ça pour le voir repartir quelques jours plus tard... Honteux !


----------



## Kevin.S (30 Octobre 2011)

Lorsque Apple fait une réparation de piece, du genre, changement de piece, il reprenne la piece défectueuse, pour la re conditionner et la re foutre dans un autre ordi.

c'est pour ça que souvent, des personnes ont des soucis matériel, car il repare ça rapidement, et le remettre un un autre pc, le pc peut être même des ordis prêt à la vente.

Mais honnêtement, lorsque je vois qu'il intervienne, ou font un changement de piece facilement, je me dis, c'est pas tellement grave.

et je crois que toutes les sociétés d'informatique pratique ce genre de chose, cela permet de réduire les coups.


----------



## HeZi (3 Décembre 2011)

Je fais un up de ce sujet car je n'ai toujours pas résolu mon problème qui commence à me taper sur le système.
3 changements de carte son n'y ont rien fais.
1 semaine au Genius Bar pour changer la carte mère et l'alimentation.
Rien de tout ça à changé mon problème.
D'autres infos de votre part, car j'ai largué tous le monde autant au Genius que à l'apple care...


----------



## HeZi (19 Janvier 2012)

UP du sujet car toujours pas de solution hormis un remboursement proposé  par Apple qui ne sais pas identifier la source du problème...
Âpres 5 mois d'attentes voilà la réponse... Foutage de gueule
Vous en avez appris plus de votre côté?


----------



## kolargol31 (19 Janvier 2012)

c'est le miracle de l'info des fois cela ne s'expique pas 

prends le remboursement et pis c'est tout!


----------



## basquin (3 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour
J'ai également ce problème sur mon Imac.
Lors de lécoute de musique que ce soit sur HP interne ou externe, le son "grésille".
Rien à faire, aucune solution.
Le problème est aléatoire.

Imac 2,4Ghz Intel core 2 Duo
2 Go de mémoire
Mac os 10.6.8


voila, si une personne peut m'aider, you are welcome )


----------

